# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  จำหน่ายรถ ATV และ มอเตอร์ไซค์วิบากเล็ก ทนทาน ราคาถูก

## atvintrend

จำหน่าย รถ ATV หลายรุ่นหลายขนาด จากโรงงานผู้ผลิตรายใหญ่ซึ่งมีผลงานในการผลิตรถ ATV  เพื่อจำหน่ายไปยังทั่วโลกและมีมาตรฐานการผลิตรถ ATV แบบคุณภาพสูงโดยเฉพาะ  เราจึงมั่นใจได้ในความทันสมัยของแบบรถ และรวมถึงคุณภาพรถที่ถูกผลิตได้มาตรฐานสากล
รถ ATV ที่นำเสนอนี้เป็นรถที่มีมาตรฐานคุณภาพสูง ผู้ใช้ทั่วโลกจึงให้ความเชื่อถืออย่างดีมาโดยตลอดและเรายังมีอะไหล่รองรับทุกชิ้นส่วน จัดหาอะไหล่และชิ้นส่วนที่ต้องการตามสั่ง

ให้การรับประกันคุณภาพรถ 12 เดือน


ให้คำแนะนำเพื่อการเลือกซื้อรถ ATV ได้สอดคล้องกับวัตถุประสงค์การใช้งานของแต่ละท่าน เพมีข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิครองรับในการให้คำแนะนำเพื่อการใช้งานและการบำรุงรักษารถ ATV ได้อย่างถูกต้อง เพื่อให้ท่านได้รับประโยชน์และความเพลิดเพลินในการขับขี่ รถ ATV ได้อย่างสนุกสนานเพลิดเพลินแบบไร้ความกังวล


*หมดเวลาแล้วที่ท่านจะต้องซื้อรถ ATV ในราคาที่แพงเกินจำเป็นกันอีกต่อไป !!!*


หากมีข้อสงสัยในการเลือกซื้้อรถ ATV ทางเรายินดีให้ข้อมูลรายละเอียดอย่างเป็นกันเอง เพื่อให้ท่านได้ใช้ประกอบการเลือกและตัดสินใจก่อนทำการซื้อรถ ATV ให้ถูกใจและคุ้มค่าเม็ดเงินอย่างมากที่สุด


กรุณาติดต่อสอบถาม  โทร. 083-2479866 (คุณวิชิต) 

วันจันทร์ -วันอาทิตย์ 08:00 - 18:00 น.

LINE : 089-8117837 

ที่ตั้งร้าน: อยู่ใกล้กับศาลากลางเมืองปทุมธานี


"เราพร้อมให้บริการลูกค้า ด้วยความจริงใจ"


*คลิกเข้าเว็บไซต์ร้านค้าเพื่อดูรายละเอียดกันเลย*

* Website ร้านค้า : www.atvintrend.lnwshop.com
 Email ติดต่อ : atvintrend@hotmail.com*

----------


## atvintrend

ราคาของแต่ละรุ่น ตามรายละเอียดในเว็บร้านครับ www.atvintrend.lnwshop.com

----------


## atvintrend

ซื้อขายมั่นใจ เพราะร้านนี้ลงทะเบียนกับทาง lnwshop.com เรียบร้อยแล้วครับ

----------


## atvintrend

ไฟล์แนบ 585ไฟล์แนบ 586

นำเข้า ขายราคาส่ง

----------

